#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  What are the coolest applications of blockchain technology?

## Bhavya

Blockchain is the digital and decentralized ledger underlying most of the virtual currencies like bitcoins that's responsible for logging all transactions without a financial intermediary like a bank. And blockchain is one of the growing technology in the current time. Can you guys tell me what are the coolest applications of blockchain technology?

----------

